# Killing hook worm in the soil



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

without killing the grass........hopefully.
Trooper has a case of hook worm. It's a being treated but what can I do to get rid of them in the soil without killing the grass?
I always clean up after the dogs 2-3 times a day but my wife is freaking out cause she read that kids can get hook worm from dogs. Our grand kids are always barefoot when they play in the yard. (little heathens :lol
I've read on the net that it can be done but can't seem to find any info.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.ajtmh.org/cgi/content/abstract/2/1/102

And don't let the kids out when the ground is damp.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just tell them not to lick their feet so much. I was barefoot most of my life.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anne, am I reading that right? All that's needed is to wet the soil down and let it dry? Sounds to easy! I don't see any chemicals though. 
Jeff, one of the little monsters has a tendency to gnaw on a toe nail now and then.:-& :-& :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well with the worms, at least the monster won't be fat! ! ! !


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Alwas an up side to a problem, huh! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Anne, am I reading that right? All that's needed is to wet the soil down and let it dry? Sounds to easy! I don't see any chemicals though.


Did you guys NOT SEE "Tremors" ?? Do NOT get them wet!

Or was that "Squirm"?

Anyway, Bob:
http://www.bestfriendspetcare.com/pet_health/petsandparasites7.cfm
QIOTE: To kill hookworms in your yard, use sodium borate (10 pounds per 100 square feet). END

I think sodium borate is Borax.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Connie! Now I'll have to go through my old Hort books to see what effect Borax will have on the lawn.
Brings back thoughts of Ronnie and the 20 mule team huh?!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Brings back thoughts of Ronnie and the 20 mule team huh?!!


OMG!!!!

you know, i probably wouldn't remember HALF of the *stuff* from my childhood if it wasn't for you "older" people reminding me. 

i just have a problem with whether that's a good thing or not...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> you know, i probably wouldn't remember HALF of the *stuff* from my childhood if it wasn't for you "older" people reminding me.
> 
> i just have a problem with whether that's a good thing or not...


Hey! At my age, just remembering is a good thing.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

just a silly question, but what kind of HW preventative do you use that he got hooks? Is he on Revolution?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Amber, this is my brand new puppy. Only 9 1/2 wks old. Worms not uncommon in that situation. My two older dogs are clean. I use Heart Guard.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

oops, sorry. I mixed up their names  I was just curious because I had been thinking after the subject was broached on another thread whether I had seen any dogs on Revolution get hooks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

An easy mixup! I'm calling Trooper, Thunder all the time. Thunder just rolls his eyes cause he knows I got oldtimers!


----------

